# Pro haunt daylight tour



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

hey guys I found this vid over at hauntedprops.com and thought you might like it.






on a side note, I went to the bayville scream park tonight - the #1 scariest haunt on LI for the past 3 years apparently. It was incredibly dissapointing. Me and two friends paid a total of $110 and were finished with everything in just over half an hour. One of the haunts was literally a maze of plastic walls with an actor in some cheap mask every once in a while... something that I managed to accomplish in 4th grade (which was free of charge by the way)

anyway I realized that half the reason why people loved my haunted house so much was because they actually went into a house. the main bayville haunt takes place in a warehouse, where the ceiling is about 30 feet above you... so it doesn't actually feel like you're in a mansion.

so thats my rant, hope you like the vid


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Great video. Lots of detail in that haunt. It would be fun to see actual footage of people going through it. Looks like some great scares.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Thank you the videois great,they have alot of very nice props in that haunted house. I hear ya on the haunted house also,it sucks when you are all excited for a haunt and have it turn out lame.I think the problem is that some people make haunted houses to make money only, and they have no idea how to actually make a haunted house. There is alot more to it than just buying the expensive props and setting them up.I can tell you honestly the best haunted house i have ever been in in my life ,And i have been in a lot all over the country, Was made by a local group and they didnt have not one expensive prop in the whole attraction.


----------

